# I Need Major Help With Nails!



## Glorylocks (Jan 7, 2013)

I already searched the forums here to find answers for my question but none of them have helped so far. I've read article after article on nail clipping, watched tons of videos by people who clip nails all different ways and nothing has worked. So here's my problem.
Clyde is nine months old and has never had his nails clipped. I know that is AWFUL!! As far as nail clipping goes I am an awful Bunny Mommy. He just won't stay still!! I've tried the bunny burrito, wouldn't stay still long enough to get wrapped in the towel. I've tried holding him between my arm and my side like some suggest, he scratches me to death, I've tried turning him upside down to clip his nails he ABSOLUTELY will not let me turn him upside down. I've tried trapping him between my legs to hold him still but again I can't get him upside down. Having him sit on the floor like some do will not work because he won't stay still. He is a SUPER active rabbit and won't let anyone pick him up for any amount of time. I know that now that his nails have grown so long its a slow process cutting them back little by little each week..so I need to get it started soon. But how can I trim his nails if he won't let me pick him up, wrap him in a towel, hold him, or turn him upside down? He is a very loving rabbit except when it comes to nails..I don't understand why.
So please please help me. As far as nails go with Clyde I have no clue what to do..And I'm so sorry for letting it go this long with him, he just won't let me. 
And please don't tell me that I've been neglectful because I KNOW that I have and you don't need to reply just to say that.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 7, 2013)

I suggest you take him in for a checkup & have nail trimming included. Then have the vet do it a few more times. Then after that it should be easier for you. That's how I did it. The 1st time I did it myself, Honey whimpered a little, which she hadn't done at the vet's., but I kept going & it was better after that.


----------



## Kitty88 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have clipped dozens of bunnies nails. I do my neighbors bunnies occasionally, and I used to clip stranger bunnies at the shelter I used to volunteer at. I had Kashi for five years, he used to let me hold him like a baby on his back and kiss his cheek, and he would PURR. The whole time I had him, I successfully clipped his nails ZERO times. Some bunnies just won't let their parents get away with it.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 7, 2013)

I never flip rabbits over to do nails, just makes them wriggle more. It's easier with two people - get someone to hold them as you would normally to your chest when carrying, then extract a paw and snip. One paw a day if they are fussy.


----------



## Glorylocks (Jan 7, 2013)

It would be of course, after I FINALLY bring up the major problem here that Clyde let's me clip his nails. I did what Tamsin said with my Mom and I think she's a rabbit whisperer. He has never held that still for me..and yet here he was sitting calmly in my Mothers lap letting me cut little bits off his nails. He is still upset with me though and hiding behind my dresser and refusing all treats and rewards! Of course!
So next question, how often should I trim them since they are still pretty long? I read once a week, is that true? Just until they get back to a shorter length and then I think its every 3 to 4 weeks. Honestly I barely took any off, maybe 1/8 of an inch because I didn't want to hurt him.
Thanks everyone. Everyone here is so helpful! =)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 7, 2013)

My son holds and I clip. I learned how to from our vets tech. Ask to be shown how they do it and use your bunny as the demo. I'd shcedule a nail trim ASAP if they haven't been done and he's 9 months.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm glad you got it done. I too was going to suggest a helper. From my experiences working in animal hospitals, it often seems that if a stranger is holding the animal, they're a little scared and less inclined to wiggle. Also people generally use less restraint with their own pets than may be truly necessary (the reason I had someone else hold my rabbits for their microchipping; I have no problem pinning someone else's dog to the ground when necessary but just can't do it with my own kiddos). I'd do it as often as he lets you if they're overgrown. With my newly adopted rabbits I generally trim their nails once a week until they're down to a good length.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 7, 2013)

Gosh I have a problem with nails too! Charlie would let me trim them just fine but I can't do it I just can't snip. He has clear nails and I'm afraid to quick him! It's irrational!


----------



## tamsin (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm glad you managed  Scamp always has a huff after too, don't worry they get over it pretty quick  It really depends on the bunny and what they are doing how often you need to cut. I'm not sure how often I do it, just when they look long. If your bun has normal fur then they should end roughly in line with the fur. If they are too long then cutting a bit a week for a couple of weeks will help.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 7, 2013)

I just clip nails when they need it. I have clipped nails of hundreds of rabbit by my self. None of them have put up much struggle. You have to be force full and let them know who is boss. I do it sitting in a chair. I hold the bunny with my body (cant explain any better) and then hold the foot I want to clip with one hand and the nail clippers with the other. With the hand holding the foot I spread the toes out and get the fur out of the way, then clip the nails. I often change the position that the rabbit is in when I move to a different foot. For the back feet I flip the bunny over and hold the rabbit upside down in either my arm or between my legs. 

As far as long nails that have not been clipped in a LONG time and the quick getting long, I have NEVER seen that. I often clip rabbits nails that have not been clipped in many months or over a year. I can easily clip 1" of nail off of each toe without getting close to the quick. I have learned how to see the quick on any rabbits nails, including dark nailed rabbits, in any lighting. There is a textural difference and a look of the nail where the quick ends. It is something that you learn after clipping hundreds of rabbits nails.


----------



## Glorylocks (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you Idoerr for telling me about the quick. I'll be much more comfortable next time I need to clip his nails! 
Clyde is a Mini Rex and I think that that is one breed where the nails don't line up with the fur or something like that. I think..keyword think!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Aww I have the same problem. He's only got his nails clipped once when he got neutered. I am a first time bunny owner and I don't want to mess up our bonding process.  thankfully they don't look long. But soon I need to take him to get it done and I just know he will hate me bc he gets so stressed out and I feel so bad for him. I would do it here but I don't have the right clippers and I don't know how to successfully pick him up, and I don't know how to clip bunny nails. I'm good at doggie nails lol. Just scared I guess.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 7, 2013)

The breed that I clip the most nails on is Mini Rex. I breed them for 4 years. I have a friend who has over 200 rabbits and when I go over to her house I clip her rabbits nails for an hour (in return I get to rid her horses). She has mostly mini rex, but also has polish, english spots, and californinas.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

Glorylocks said:


> It would be of course, after I FINALLY bring up the major problem here that Clyde let's me clip his nails. I did what Tamsin said with my Mom and I think she's a rabbit whisperer. He has never held that still for me..and yet here he was sitting calmly in my Mothers lap letting me cut little bits off his nails. He is still upset with me though and hiding behind my dresser and refusing all treats and rewards! Of course!
> So next question, how often should I trim them since they are still pretty long? I read once a week, is that true? Just until they get back to a shorter length and then I think its every 3 to 4 weeks. Honestly I barely took any off, maybe 1/8 of an inch because I didn't want to hurt him.
> Thanks everyone. Everyone here is so helpful! =)



if you clipped them very close to the quick, it'll probably be 2-3 weeks before they're long enough to do them again... if you left them longer, 1-2 weeks. once the quick has receded enough, you can do them every 4-6 weeks or so.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 8, 2013)

I wish I had friends with rabbits lol. I would pay them to cut his nails lol


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 8, 2013)

If you can bring him to Spring TX I could clip his nails some weekends. (I spend most of the week in Brenham at college and go to my parents on the weekends).


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 9, 2013)

^ I would love to but I currently am out of a vehicle. :'( mine went "ca-poo" and we sold it. Sitting at home is kinda boring after a few months...


----------



## Shmoo06 (Jan 9, 2013)

Today is nail clipping day for Stitch, and I also thought it was going to be impossible. Honestly it was for a while. lol. I've discovered putting them into the carrier and moving them to a table gives it the vet feel, which I think helps. They don't want to go flying off the table. Although, It's incredibly difficult to cut Stitch's nails. He squirms like crazy. I don't have anyone else to help me, which is more of a challenge. I try and do a version of the burrito. lol. It usually doesn't last too long, but as long as I have him wrapped in a towel in some way, I'm usually able to get them clipped. It just takes a while, and I'm usually a sweaty mess from struggling with him. Covering their eyes helps a lot, and I just make sure they're able to breathe when they're in the towel. 

Mumbles is so much easier to clip. He kind of gives up after fighting for a bit. lol.
Wish me luck w/Stitch today. They've already been thumping at me because I moved the couch around. lol.

Almost forgot-Nothing will be harder than cutting my hamster's nails.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 9, 2013)

Shmoo06 said:


> Almost forgot-Nothing will be harder than cutting my hamster's nails.



You have to cut hamsters nails??? I had 7 hamsters growing up and NEVER clipped their nails.


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had luck putting my buns in a carrier and transferring them to a table (like Shmoo). Hubby holds them still and I cut. It works out well for us because they can't get traction and end up laying on their bellies with their back feet out behind them. Makes it easy to get to all 4 feet. :bunny19

My hands still tremble though because I get nervous. I just don't want to hurt my furry friends :nerves1


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a bunch of hamsters for years and years as a kid and have a bunch now as well and I've never once clipped their nails... didn't think hammies needed it, since I've never seen them get long 

I've trimmed sugar glider nails, though, and gliders are maybe half the size of an adult Syrian hamster.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 10, 2013)

What is "the burrito"? I did not know they should be clipped so often!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 10, 2013)

I just clipped Shiny Things's nails yesterday because of this thread. Took me under 3 minutes to do all the nails (she is missing the dew claw on her front right food, so all the nails minus 1 but I did check that foot). She did not put up much of a fight at all, she knew I was not going to let up. As soon as I was done she jumped out of my hands, but came right back because she could tell that I had raisens. I will probably do Beautys nails tomorrow or tonight, though I just put them up a couple of minutes ago thinking I was going to home depot only to find out that they are closed.


----------



## Boobunny (Jan 29, 2016)

My little boo's nails have gotten so long recently and she just won't let me trim them. I tried the bunny borito since that usually works but after only managing to trim 2 nails she bit my arm. It left a bruise and a mark and it startled me. She's a very friendly bunny,loves to be petted and cuddles. She's never bitten me before.:bigtears:


----------



## ladysown (Jan 29, 2016)

handling confidence makes a big difference in trimming nails .. that and TRAINING your rabbit to handle nail trims. Yes some of them can be nutters about it but that's where your confident handling comes into play...that and a sturdy jacket. 

Most rabbits will not hold it against you if you handle them with confidence and get the job done. Shouldn't take longer than 3-5 minutes. Less if you are quick about it. (mine take 2 minutes each)


----------



## squidpop (Jan 29, 2016)

Take your bunny to a strange place to do his nails and just do it in your lap, a strange place like outside on the front porch or sit in the car- the strange environment noises and smells makes them sit still.

I just sit them in my lap and hold my rabbits like a football against my stomach, I do the front and back feet on the outside and then turn football rabbit around and do the other two feet. Sometimes I do have to roll them on there back to do the inside toes on my smaller rabbits. 

I also put a pair of reading glasses over my regular glasses so I can really see what I'm doing.


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 4, 2016)

I gave up on trimming my rabbits nails. When I do it they just squirm and fight. They are not afraid of me! I weigh 210 pounds! My 8 pound, 11 year old, bunny was not afraid of me! In the vet's office, when a stranger goes to clip their nails they will submit because they are afraid of strangers!


----------



## Furrryface (May 3, 2016)

I've managed to do Baxter's nails all of once.....then he caught on and won't cooperate now! sigh....and He's a black bunner....clear nails are so much easier!! one thing we've done for all our Buns over the years was get a patio/paving stone for inside the cage...put it under the water bottle to catch drips and it will soak up the water..giving them a cooler spot during the warmer months (well...unless you are like Lola and like to BAKE-didn't matter how hot it was, she could always be found in the sun!).

the stone works like an emery board and helps to wear down the nails...


----------

